# WINCC 7.0 Einheit in E/A-Feld



## sailor (21 Juni 2010)

Hi,
wie wird eigentlich mit WINCC oder WINCCFlex in einen E/A-Feld eine Einheit als Text integriert?
Soll angeblich möglich sein. Bisher hab ich  die Einheit einer Variablen immer neben das E/A-Feld geschrieben.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## jack911 (22 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

einfache Lösung habe ich auch keine gefunden...

bei NUR Ausgabe Feldern ist es aber kein Problem, durch ein kurzes Script die Einheit ergänzen, auf eine interne Textvariable schreiben und diese anzeigen...

bei E/A Feldern muss dann aber der Eingabewert extra ausgewertet werden (Item.InputValue oder so)


Grüße


----------



## sailor (27 Juni 2010)

*Einheit in E/A-Feld*

Also in PCS7 geht das angeblich standartmäßig. Hab aber leider keins zur Verfügung.
Was sagen die PCS7'ler dazu?


----------



## Bender25 (28 Juni 2010)

Erstell dir doch ein Anwenderobjekt in WinCC welches aus einem paar Linien nem Hintergrund , dem EA Feld und der Textfeld als Einheit besteht

Diese Objekt kannst dann im ganzen Projekt verwenden bzw mit C# am besten noch Dynamisieren (bei Messwertausfall bzw Drahtbruch hintergrund blinken lassen, Kopplung gestört usw.)


----------



## sailor (28 Juni 2010)

Super. Hab bis jetzt noch nicht mit Anwenderobjekten gearbeitet.
Danke


----------



## Bender25 (28 Juni 2010)

bei bedarf kann ich dir auch mal eins zukommen lassen falls es nicht funktioniert


----------



## sailor (28 Juni 2010)

Ich teste mal rum.
Wärst Du vielleicht so nett und würdest Dir mal mein Problem 2 beiträge weiter oben anschauen?
Danke und Gruß
Sailor


----------

